# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Mùa hè ở Sapa

## lehniemtin

Đến với Sapa, người ta thường đi vào mùa đông, để chiêm ngưỡng tuyết rơi, để được khám phá cái lạnh âm độ như các nước châu Âu… Tuy nhiên, nếu có dịp đi vào mùa hạ, nơi đây cũng sẽ mang đến cho bạn nhiều điều thú vị. 


Tiết trời Sapa vào hạ chỉ hơi lạnh hơn Đà Lạt một chút nên khá dễ chịu. Tuy nhiên, đôi lúc, thời tiết như cố tình tạo thêm điều kiện cho nàng Sapa đỏng đảnh trong sắc hạ. Bầu trời vừa bừng lên ánh nắng chan hòa, lại sụp nắng xuống, nhanh chóng cho cơn mưa nhỏ chạy lướt qua đủ làm ướt nhẹ những tà áo đa sắc màu của các cô sơn nữ, rồi lại tạnh ngay...


Hạ là mùa kết trái của đào, lê, mận, nếu “kết nối” được với người dân địa phương, bạn sẽ có dịp đến với các vườn trái cây nằm trên các ngọn đồi để chụp ảnh và được thưởng thức thỏa thích.


Ngoài ra, đến Sapa vào mùa hạ, bạn sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng những thác nước tuyệt đẹp. Thác Bạc nằm cách thị trấn Sapa khoảng 12 km, từng làm cho nhiều du khách quyến luyến khi rời bước. Từ trên khe núi cao, dòng nước ầm ầm đổ xuống, bọt tung trắng xóa trông như những đóa hoa.


Bên cạnh đó, bạn còn có dịp hiểu rõ hơn về văn hóa của các dân tộc ít người tại đây, khi mà thời tiết dễ chịu, thuận lợi cho việc di chuyển giữa các bản làng. “Tôi luôn đắm đuối với những chiếc khăn, tà áo, những đường chỉ thêu trên từng kiểu áo khác nhau của các dân tộc. Chẳng hạn, phụ nữ H’Mông mặc áo màu đen và họa tiết thêu đơn giản. Chiếc quần ngắn ngang đầu gối được cuốn xà cạp quanh bắp chân bằng một băng vải hẹp. Những cô gái Dao đỏ có nụ cười tươi rạng rỡ, khuôn mặt đầy đặn trong vành khăn đỏ rực quấn cao trên đầu với các tua rua rũ xuống vai. Áo quần được thêu cầu kỳ qua hai, ba lần họa tiết đè lên nhau tạo nên những hoa văn nổi trên nền vải thô. Trang phục của họ luôn nổi bật ở mỗi phiên chợ Sapa. Còn trang phục của các cô gái Tày khá đơn giản, duy nhất một màu chàm thẫm, áo cánh, cổ tròn có hai túi ở vạt áo trước và một chiếc thắt lưng bằng vải rộng bản quấn ngang eo, cổ đeo những chiếc vòng bạc lớn. Các cô gái Xa Phó thì e lệ trong bộ áo váy rời sặc sỡ, trên đầu đội những chiếc khăn sọc đỏ, xanh, trắng…” - chị Thanh Hương, một du khách chia sẻ trải nghiệm.


Người dân tộc cũng rất hiếu khách. Bạn có thể đến với gia đình người Giáy ở thung lũng Tả Van hay gia đình dân tộc khác để tìm hiểu về đời sống của họ. Riêng với người Giáy, mọi sinh hoạt của họ vẫn còn giữ nguyên nét truyền thống xưa, chưa bị các dịch vụ du lịch thâm nhập như một số làng bản khác ở Sapa. Với trang phục đơn giản, áo ngắn cài nút chéo, các băng vải màu viền quanh cổ và tay áo, họ luôn niềm nở đón khách nếu có ai đó muốn ghế vào thăm. Rất nhiều ngôi nhà của người Giáy có mùi thơm thoang thoảng của gỗ pơmu rất dễ chịu. Khác với người H’Mông và người Dao thường chọn vùng núi cao hay lưng chừng núi để sinh sống, người Giáy chọn các thung lũng bên các con suối lớn, có đồng ruộng bằng phẳng, có vườn rau quanh nhà. Người Giáy còn nổi tiếng với nghề thủ công như đan lát, làm bàn ghế trúc, chưng cất dầu hồi. Các cô gái Giáy nổi tiếng ở Sapa về sắc đẹp và nết na…





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## yeuhanoi

Ui, mận Sapa mùa này ngon vô cùng, đợt này đi Sapa về đúng vào hè, lên Hàm Rồng chơi mùa này thì không có hoa mấy. Nhưng công nhận hoa quả trên đó mùa này nhiều và ngon thật. Mình mua bao nhiu làm mận về làm quà.  :Big Grin:

----------


## heocoi

Mình thấy lên Sapa mùa hè mát mẻ, không khí dễ chịu vô cùng. Không có oi bức như Hà Nội. Đi dạo buổi sáng sớm ở bờ hồ Sapa thì thú vị vô cùng.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

SP đúng là địa điểm du lịch 4 mùa
Mỗi 1 mùa lại mang 1 vẻ đẹp riêng
Hiếm có nơi nào quanh năm đều thu hút khách du lịch nhiều như SP

----------


## canon

Mùa hè ở sapa thì thich còn mùa đông thì lạnh quá ko chịu dc

----------


## Mituot

Mình cứ tưởng SP chỉ mùa xuân mới đẹp
Không ngờ mùa hè cũng có nét thú vị riêng

----------

